# Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question



## Pitchy1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi all, newbie here and to motorhomes for the most part.
I just bought a 85 Winnebago Chieftain 31 footer and have been working the bugs out of it in prep. for a winter trip south from MN. 
When I plug into electric the transformer or what ever ya call it hums pretty loud, is that normal or is there something I can do to quiet it up?
Thanks.
Lenn


----------



## dennis1949 (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

You can make sure it is tight on what ever it is mounted on. Other than that all you can do ie replace it


----------



## Pitchy1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Thanks, it`s set into the wall and on the floor.
Is it normal for them to buzz or is that an indicator that it`s failing.


----------



## LEN (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

When they are charging or working they do make a humming sound, as to loudness depends on how good your hearing is.

LEN


----------



## Pitchy1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Ok thanks must be normal.
Now to a fixin that toilet seal that won`t hold water, and i did clean out the groove.  :laugh:


----------



## Pitchy1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Up date, I didn`t clean the groove good enough   :blush:  after removing toilet i could see more paper packed in the groove.
Got it out and now it holds water


----------



## brodavid (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

good job and you did it yourself, welcome to the forum


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

well we all know that was a ***** job,, sure glad you got it done, well done. Now we will call u a lead tech. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Pitchy1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Thanks for the help and the welcome. 
Some of the things i`ve done so far, carrier bearing on drive shaft, clutch fan, spark- plugs, new refridge, a smaller one so we had to build the whole frame work to fit it in where the other fridge were. Flushed rad and new thermostat, new gears in antena, sealed roof and all other needed areas. I think it`s about road ready, the unit only has 55,000 miles on it and looked like new inside


----------



## C Nash (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Weeee we got us another pro aboard.  Welcome Lenn.    Sure sounds like you've been busy.    The converters on older models did tend to make a lot of noise and a newer one might be quieter. Winnebagos just seem to keep on ticking and sounds as though you are getting her in good shape.  Keep us posted


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

I agree with Nash ,, glad u did it u'r self ,, now i may not have to post advice anymore ,, as Hollis has already promoted u ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  ,, no all kidding aside ,, believe it or not ,, that is how i got into it ,, u tear it apart ,, and see what makes it tick ,, but allittle mechanical background helps ,, i went to school for 10 months ,, to become a diesel tech ,, and transport refridgeration tech ,, well got out school ,, and worked for KW for about a yr ,, and then other shops ,, but the heavy equip side is kinda seasonal ,, so i learned automobiles ,, on my own ,, no schooling ,, and i guess that is where i got to wher i am now ,, the rv's are actually alot easier to work on ,, and really not much diff than cars ,, ,, sorry for the long post ,, got caried away ,, but agian glad u got u'r probs fixed  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Pitchy1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Thanks for the kind words   
These 454`s run on the hot side or that is what most believe. I`m not so sure as I think putting the water temp sensor between two exhaust ports gives a false reading. A buddy had one of those heat guns so i borrowed it and after driving 30 miles home i pulled the dog house off and took a few readings. The hottest reading i got was on the hose right above the thermostat and it only read 191.
I installed a good temp gauge so i could see actually what was going on and it read 230 so i`m thinking the actual water temp in the engine isn`t that hot.
My engine varies between 210 and 230 now running down the road, the fan clutch kicks in and out bringing the temp down like it should.
Actually when i looked at my truck gauge it runs around 210 and the over heated point is at 260.
So i think i`m ok with the temp issue for the moment.
It also has a leaky exhaust gasket which i`ve heard is common on the 454 and i`m going to leave that for now and see how the trip goes, if she`s running good when we get home i`ll by some ceramic headers and put a whole new exhaust on it next year.
My mechanical background is only four years of being a crew chief on F-4`s in the service, couple years of auto tech school and a lot of years of do it myself work. I also weld, fabricate hot air engines and steam and have a saw mill. I`m kinda a do it your self type of guy. Been married 28 years and live on 40 acres in north central MN. 
Whoops almost forgot, and I ve been riding motorcycles most my life and the wife is a horse nut.


----------



## Pitchy1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Sorry to say that my visit here will be short as i`ll be having my phone and computer service shut off in about 2-3 weeks.
We will be heading south for a long trip i hope and miss some or all of this winter.
I took the RV for about a 100 mile test drive today and it runs from 210-230 as I said, the clutch fan kicks in and keeps it under control as it should I believe.
Has anyone here checked with any Winny dealers about what normal temperature is for a 454 ?
Also so I don`t have to go look does anyone know if there`s a place to put the temp. sensor on the intake manifold, just wondering if there was how much difference in readings from the side of the head there would be.
Also I was thinking about buying a spare water pump and alternator to take along, do ya all think that`s a good idea ?
Thanks


----------



## Shorty (Aug 30, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

The temp is right where it should be. One thing you mentioned that concerns me is the exhaust gasket. I used to drive one with a 454 (put 112,000 miles on it) and went through those donuts quit often. It may just be ticking a little now...but you have a 2500 mile round trip coming up and I have had to replace in the middle of a trip...not fun.
Living in FL now but originally from SE MN


----------



## Pitchy1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Thanks on the temp info, that` my biggest concern. The exhast leak is a manifold to head gasket not the donut in the pipe where it hooks to the manifold.


----------



## Pitchy1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Ok did some searching but couldn`t find an answer,  when under the hood of my 85 Winny it looks like someone cut part of the fiberglass housing that directs the air into the radiator.
When looking down from the top you can see through to the ground, there are some sides to it but looks to me like the air could go over and under the radiator going down the road. Can someone tell me if the housing should be more closed so it will force more air through the rad going down the road. A link to or a pic would be nice.
Thanks.


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

In case someone else has these issues I made and installed a deflector on the bottom from a sheet of aluminum and it lowered the temp 10 degrees  going down the road.


----------



## stargazerww (Sep 2, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

i have a rubber deflector on the upper rad  to the ceiling in the compartment

i also bypassed the fan temp switch sensor on the radiator  so the fans run all the time during the summer months  and now the 454 runs nice and cool   i also removed the radiator to flush   spray out the fins replace the water p[ump whle i was there    this helped a whole lot to cool things down

i have a 89 fleetwood southwind chevy 454 32 ftr


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Yepper thanks, i`m going to see how she goes, i can change the water pump on the road if I have to.
Got a feeling this may be a learning experience  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Sep 3, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

as long as you live then you will learn, when you die, then the next great adventure


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

AF- 1972-76
Christian motorcycle Association member.
Born again in 1981 and never looked back.
Praise the Lord and looking forward to His return for us.   

"Evil Triumps when Good Men Do nothing."

In Christs love, everyone is someone.

Its not about surviving the storm. Its about learning to dance in the rain


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Took her for another test drive today, 75 and fairly humid. Guess we`re good to go it runs 220 down the highway at 55 and cools to 210 at 45. When it is going slow at around 30-40 or up a hill the clutch fan kicks in and holds it at about 210-220. Once in a while it will kick in at 50 and bring it down on windy roads. Got home and let it idle for ten minutes and it rose to 235 and seemed to stay there, raised the rpm up and fan kicked in and cooled it to 225 then shut it down.
Does that sound like normal and ready to go on a trip ?
Am wondering if it would be a good idea for idling to put a electric fan in front of the rad with a temp switch set for 230 in and 220 out.
What ya all think?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Lenn, I tried the electric fan on my 454 when I was having heating problems. I ended up putting a new radiator in and that solved the problem. Not much difference between rodding one out and a new one. If your clutch fan is working. Don't think the electric will make a difference.  JMHO  If you do a search on this forum. There has been some other folks with the same problem.


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

The problem i`m having is I don`t know what is considered overheating on this unit, Shorty says it`s right where it`s supposed to be so what is normal ?
I`ll try a search.


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Found this post on another board that`s interesting, according to it i`m in good shape but i`ve never climbed mountains yet.
http://www.rvmechanic.com/current_category.2178/Forum.70852/forum_thread.html

 have a 1990 motorhome w/ 454 that also overheats (red lines in hot weather). Have been running it for 9 years and hasn't burn up yet. Below are some of the things I tried and results.
Spent $1400 replacing complete cooling sysytem (radiator, oversize fan clutch, and all new hoses. Didn't solve problem.
Tried all the snake oils that are out there to reduce temp, no luck
Replaced temp gaguage with digital, no luck.
Build air dam to funnel more air to block, no luck.
Finally I pulled the two cooling fans out and cut vents in the hood, that reduced the running temp by 20 degrees.
I am now convinced the mfg blocked the air flow to the radiator by re-designing the hood and with the fans, a/c condensed and transmissin cooler of which all set in front of the radiator.
My next step will be to pull the a/c condenser and test results. 
I have contacted GM concerning problem w/ 454, asking what normal operating range is? they advised 230 degrees.
A local shop states, you can run as high as 260 w/ a 50/50 mixture of antifreeze before it boils and causes engine damage. I have also heard that: by adding additional hoses in order to increase the capacity of the cooling system will help


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Mine would run in that range on cool days. But in the heat of the summer and under load it would get to around 260. I just couldn't stand it. One would tell me I was fine, another would say it was hot.  Your probably fine. Do know the electric fan didn't do anything. PM Domingo, he just did some things to his.


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Thanks guys, looks like it`s going to be one of those things that bug ya all the time. I`ll just have to see how it goes, my wife is scared to death of heights and i`m not fond of mountain driving anymore anyway. We plan on sticking to flat ground and being it will be winter maybe things will go our way.


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

More up-date, We closed in above the radiator and had some openings on the sides as well we closed off. Took her for a drive and it ran 195-200 down the hwy.
Big improvement so the air dam is very important to have in place.


----------



## Domingo (Sep 10, 2009)

RE: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Look at my post. I had the similar problem. Recently took it to Arkansas and Mi. Temperature gage never moved. I was going on some stip mountains and hot weather.average speed of 55 and 65 for hours ata time and temp gage never moved just stayed on the normal position.There where time where i had to drop my rv into second gear to be able to climb. I tought men this climb will relly cause my rv to over heat. No problem temperature gage never moved from normal position.


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Which post and where ?


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Found it Domingo, yepper and glad you got the problem resolved.
I`ll see how mine goes now that i fixed the air dam, sure hope that fixes it don`t want head gasket failure.


----------



## Domingo (Sep 11, 2009)

RE: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question



I talked to a lot of RV mechanics in my area. They told me to just live with it because my type of RV would always run hot. Well I can not live with it.Have taken several trips since I fixed the problem. Temperature gage never moves from normal position.I tell you I feel better driving down the road without worries. SpeciallyTexas weather. Man it get hot.

I am now looking for a tow car. SinceI feel good pulling something. Before I fixed the problem I would not even think about pulling. 

Good luck let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 11, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

The engines of today are designed to run much hotter than the ones of yesterday. Get as much airflow through as possible. Make sure the radiator is clean inside and out and if that fails paste something over the guage so you can't see it   . As long as you are not losing coolent or hear gurgling after cutting the engine you are ok. JMO Proper collent mixture is also important.


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

I`ve been really fighting it and it`s been very discouraging, don`t know if we`ll be taking the trip or not.
Fought for three hours putting on a new waterpump by pass hose this morning.
Then i took that after market temp gauge out of the head and put thefactory sensor back in so the dash gauge works. I think they calibrated them so it would only run half no matter how hot it gets. I plumbed in the gauge with numbers on it into a heat hose using a T.
After idling for 20 minutes the temp was only up to 160, with the gauge in the head as before it would of been reading 200 by then.
I`ll have to take it for a drive after i get rested up a bit, lotta work for a gettin old old man.


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Well here`s the results from a nice long drive.

I new there was a issue about where they put the temp sensor , the dash gauge never got past the half way mark even at idle. With the aftermarket gauge there it would of been reading 220-230 hwy and 230-240 idle. The after market gauge mounted in the heater hose never went past 210, ran 209 most the time on the hwy and going through town dropped to 195.

Got caught idling behind a school bus three times and it never went past 210.

None of that radical fluctuating like it did when it was in the head.

The clutch fan never engaged because it never made 215-220.

Now if i was to drain out a gal of anti-freeze and add a gal of water it should do better yet.

Gents lets hope i`ve whooped this horse, i`m loosing to much sleep.

Great board and thanks for all the help.


----------



## Domingo (Sep 12, 2009)

RE: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Life is good. Thanks for keeping us uptodate with what you did. I am going to look at my air flow as well. may make some improvementsas well.


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Re: Hummmmmmmmmmmmm question

Fixing the air dam in front helped a bunch on mine.


----------

